# Chael Sonnen: "I'm gonna pat his wife on the ass and tell her to make me a steak".



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

*Chael Sonnen: "I'm gonna pat his wife on the ass and tell her to make me a steak".*



> If Chael Sonnen didn't make your cerebellum implode in your head on a weekly basis, then he would be letting the entire MMA world down -- and let's face it, no one wants that. Here's a question for the uninitiated: What do Republican gangsters from West Linn, Oregon do when they're hungry? Easy. They pat their competitor's wife on the butt and tell her to make a medium-rare steak. Well, at least future competitor.
> 
> This week on Mauro Ranallo's 'The MMA Show,' Chael Sonnen made yet another legendary appearance and just before hanging up the phone with Mauro, he wanted Ranallo to relay a message to Anderson Silva regarding his wife.
> 
> ...


http://www.middleeasy.com/index.php...er-to-make-him-a-steak&catid=34:organizations


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I just don't get the appeal, he's been doing this for so long - it's just not interesting anymore


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope Silvia whoomps that azz. Chael Sonnen what type of name is that anyway? His names sounds like a Sonny and Cher love child.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> I just don't get the appeal, he's been doing this for so long - it's just not interesting anymore


Was it ever?

Call me crazy, but as a sports fan, I like to see sportsmen a little sportsmanship. Chael Sonnen shows almost none.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Was it ever?
> Call me crazy, but as a sports fan, I like to see sportsmen a little sportsmanship. Chael Sonnen shows almost none.


I like them classy too, my favourite fighter is GSP. Yet funny enough, Chael is my 2nd - He's just too funny not to like. Plus I simply can't stand Anderson.. WAR SONNEN!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.

That's just tasteless.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

The only thing Chael is patting is the canvas, crying for the referee to stop the fight after Anderson slapped on the hold.

That, Chael, is funny: the fact that you can dominate the fight, landing a record number of strikes for 4 and a half rounds, only to be reduced to "STOP! IT HURTS! STOP THE FIGHT!" in seconds.

Chael Sonnen: A classless man managing to get even more classless. Hard to do, but he did it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

nyc05 said:


> The only thing Chael is patting is the canvas, crying for the referee to stop the fight after Anderson slapped on the hold.
> 
> That, Chael, is funny: the fact that you can dominate the fight, landing a record number of strikes for 4 and a half rounds, only to be reduced to "STOP! IT HURTS! STOP THE FIGHT!" in seconds.
> 
> Chael Sonnen: A classless man managing to get even more classless. Hard to do, but he did it.


Post of the f****** year bitches!



+rep


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> I just don't get the appeal, he's been doing this for so long - it's just not interesting anymore


Not at all. He's ever more predictable and dull in the press. If he was preparing to be truly amazing he'd be in the gym training like a madman, and we wouldn't hear from him at all.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

nyc05 said:


> The only thing Chael is patting is the canvas, crying for the referee to stop the fight after Anderson slapped on the hold.
> 
> That, Chael, is funny: the fact that you can dominate the fight, landing a record number of strikes for 4 and a half rounds, only to be reduced to "STOP! IT HURTS! STOP THE FIGHT!" in seconds.
> 
> Chael Sonnen: A classless man managing to get even more classless. Hard to do, but he did it.


Funny how you knock Chael for tapping when Anderson's tapped in the past.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> I just don't get the appeal, he's been doing this for so long - it's just not interesting anymore


Ah, but it got you in here reading and commenting on it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> Ah, but it got you in here reading and commenting on it.


It could be because I read and comment on everything... Sonnen is an idiot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

nyc05 said:


> The only thing Chael is patting is the canvas, crying for the referee to stop the fight after Anderson slapped on the hold.
> 
> That, Chael, is funny: the fact that you can dominate the fight, landing a record number of strikes for 4 and a half rounds, only to be reduced to "STOP! IT HURTS! STOP THE FIGHT!" in seconds.
> 
> Chael Sonnen: A classless man managing to get even more classless. Hard to do, but he did it.


Thats the thing. For all the shit Sonnen has said... which granted, ive found amusing... the funniest thing he ever did by far was the way he lost the Silva fight. That made me laugh FAR more then anything else hes concocted.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm used to the typical shit that comes out of his mouth, but this is just really disrespectful. Very sad.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bringing family into his jokes is just bang out of order. I still want Wandy to challenge him to a street fight in Brazil and curb stomp him.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Funny how you knock Chael for tapping when Anderson's tapped in the past.


the point is anderson tapped chael out..



Soojooko said:


> Thats the thing. For all the shit Sonnen has said... which granted, ive found amusing... the funniest thing he ever did by far was the way he lost the Silva fight. That made me laugh FAR more then anything else hes concocted.


I thought it was funny when the ref called the fight and chael said he didnt tap.. then abandoned that excuse right after


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael has people applauding him in one thread, and Chael has people knocking him in another. Almost simultaneously. 

Chael Sonnen - 1... blind internet fans who simply don't get it - 0


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a huge Chael fan, but this was not funny. You don't bring peoples family into things like a professional sports fight. Not cool Chael. You are better than that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Disgusting, this is very, very low even for Fail Xonen.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael has people applauding him in one thread, and Chael has people knocking him in another. Almost simultaneously.
> 
> Chael Sonnen - 1... blind internet fans who simply don't get it - 0


Um... happy to say I dog this classless piece of shit every single time I talk about him.

He's not winning anything, not a title fight or some imaginary battle you've concocted in you head on the internet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No need to be a condescending dick, Mr. Clover. It isn't becoming.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/95453-c...ver-possibly-its-not-even-about-anderson.html

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/95389-c...one-better-job-than-anybody-hes-champion.html

My God... Chael being classy and/or funny and getting *positive* reactions you say? I'm glad that you're a man of consistency, but there's no two ways about this. Chael Sonnen has mastered the art of working over internet fans. Maybe taking a dig at Anderson by way of his wife is a bit much, but it'll all be forgotten come the weekend when he praises Stann as an American hero and top prospect, win or lose. That you people _constantly_ take the bait is why Chael does what Chael does.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... one of top least classy comments out of one of the least classiest fighters in the business. I find myself... well not shocked. He says stupid things every times he opens his mouth or taps out of reflex when he goes down on his girlfriend.

I really, really hate this guy. To the point that I don't even want to get any PPV that he is on.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

if Chael Sonnen said that comment outside of MMA on any street corner in Brazil, he'd be shot....


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Does Chael know he's fighting Brian Stann?

Why keep talking about Anderson?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Crester said:


> *Does Chael know he's fighting Brian Stann?*Why keep talking about Anderson?


:laugh:

positive rep.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

His joke on MMAlive was brilliant.

This was just...forced and cringy. No need and didn't include an ounce of wit. 

Sometime I find him funny, others I just shake my head wondering how a grown man can come out with stuff like that. This time fits the latter.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

nyc05 said:


> The only thing Chael is patting is the canvas, crying for the referee to stop the fight after Anderson slapped on the hold.
> 
> That, Chael, is funny: the fact that you can dominate the fight, landing a record number of strikes for 4 and a half rounds, only to be reduced to "STOP! IT HURTS! STOP THE FIGHT!" in seconds.
> 
> Chael Sonnen: A classless man managing to get even more classless. Hard to do, but he did it.


Was it as funny as when Anderson Silva was dominating Ryo Chonan but ended up tapping out even quicker to a flying heel hook?

There's nothing wrong with tapping out.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Why is he talking about Silva? Shouldn't he be worrying about Brian Stann? Looking past one's opponent is a sure fire way of getting your ass kicked.



AlphaDawg said:


> Was it as funny as when Anderson Silva was dominating Ryo Chonan but ended up tapping out even quicker to a flying heel hook?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with tapping out.


For the record, Anderson didn't dominate shit in that fight. Ryo would have won if it had gone to a decision.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No need to be a condescending dick, Mr. Clover. It isn't becoming.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/95453-c...ver-possibly-its-not-even-about-anderson.html
> 
> ...


I would like to believe Sonnen is this deep. That indeed, hes "playing" the MMA community. But, I cant shake the feeling that the reality is that hes got mental problems. Even if its not true, believing he has mental problems is far more amusing. And besides, why do you care? You're complaining about people trolling the troll? If it is a game, then why cant we play too?

Having said the above, I appreciate looking at *some* of the comments, that people take this shit far too seriously.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> It could be because I read and comment on everything... Sonnen is an idiot.


Pretty sure, I wasn't talking to you, but...okay.:confused02:


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I would like to believe Sonnen is this deep. That indeed, hes "playing" the MMA community. But, I cant shake the feeling that the reality is that hes got mental problems. Even if its not true, believing he has mental problems is far more amusing. And besides, why do you care? You're complaining about people trolling the troll? If it is a game, then why cant we play too?
> 
> Having said the above, I appreciate looking at *some* of the comments, that people take this shit far too seriously.


Ever consider you _hate_ what he does because he's inspiring the emotion in you that he aims to inspire?
I don't think he's mentally ill. Dude is a troll.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

this .... is where Sonnen just crossed the line.

You can't use "selling a fight" or "not serious" as an excuse for this level of asshole. 

I see him getting absolutely destroyed their next fight, if he even makes it there.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jadey said:


> Ever consider you _hate_ what he does because he's inspiring the emotion in you that he aims to inspire?
> I don't think he's mentally ill. Dude is a troll.


"hate"? Me?? Dont be silly J. What on earth gave you that idea from my post?

I dont hate no one... apart from Josh Koscheck... and Kenny Florian... and Nate Marquart... and a few others I cant quite recall.

Oh... and Root Beer. Root beer sucks far more that all other sucky stuff... ( apart from Josh Koscheck )


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Poor Chael, the minute you lay your hands on Silva's wife, she's probably going to armbar/triangle you.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2009)

^ I lol'd! srsly, repped.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Poor chael's head was about to explode from all of these weeks of being respectful to Stann.

And now... the poor guy will probably get his rematch with Silva *after* Brian takes the belt.

It's a sad day for (us) Sonnenites.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

If anyone in the UFC has the right to demand a fight......its Silva.....which he should do right now. First fight Silva clearly had an off night and still won. If The Spider shows up, Shale's getting K.O.kamied


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

How soon we forget... Chael got caught in a sub. Thats all. Got caught in his achilles heal of a submission. B4 that, for over 20 minutes Chael DOMINATED Silva. Not just winning the fight, but made Silva look like he didnt even belong in the same cage. Chael also did this to Nate Marquardt and plenty of other top level competition. If Chael beats Stann, he gets another title shot in my eyes. So I hope he never stops talking trash and gets his title shot and WINS this time. Might not happen, but its what Id like to see.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm a huge Chael fan, but this was not funny. You don't bring peoples family into things like a professional sports fight. Not cool Chael. You are better than that.


This.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Does he even realize he is fighting Stann this weekend not Silva? The guy just isn't funny also never has been. Nothing he says is clever it is like listening to an 11 year old schoolyard bully.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I've stayed mum on Chael Sonnen for two reasons:

- He's my favorite fighter to *watch*

- The only two people that he has really antagonized are Nate Marquardt and Anderson Silva, two of my least favorite fighters.

As much as I can't stand Silva, Chael crossed the line. That comment isn't funny, it's beyond rude and disrespectful, to imply sexual solicitations on someone's wife is just so tasteless. This is sort of like Sean Avery commenting on Elisha Cuthbert before the Calgary Flames vs. Dallas Stars game, and any hockey fan knows that Sean Avery is a spineless troll.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> There's nothing wrong with tapping out.


lol, yes there is. it means you just lost


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

why is everyone offended? I guarantee Anderson Silva isn't offended, he's pissed. It would be out of line if they didn't get to fight in a cage, but they get to settle things in the cage so what does it matter. People are acting like oh my god, how could he say that as if they are defending Anderson Silva. This is the fighting game and Anderson can stick up for himself just fine, the UFC needs a little trash talking and animosity, it builds storylines and brings fans. If this weren't the case you think Dana White would keep Chael Sonnen around? The only thing a UFC fighter can't do is criticize the UFC and its management, they consider most everything else open game.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> the UFC needs a little trash talking and animosity, it builds storylines and brings fans.


Storylines¿ Are you mixing up MMA (a sport) with pro-wrestling or a daily soap¿


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

chael always brings a little wwe to mma


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

usernamewoman said:


> chael always brings a little wwe to mma


And it's proven over and over again that it actually works. People like all these little characters and whatnot.

Take a look at Chael, haven't fought in 14 months yet people can't get enough of him.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Meh, I like Sonnen. It's all tongue and cheek, and I think most people are aware of this. It's entertaining enough.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I really want to see this rematch. I have to admit, apart from the fact that it actually can be a test for Anderson (though probably not so much without the juice) the pre-fight hype would be awesome, and the beatdown would be rewarding to watch.

I realize that there are other people Anderson can fight, but none of them are particularly interesting anyway. I mean, I guess if Stann beats Sonnen, then maybe that could be an interesting fight. Still, I think Silva vs. Sonnen II would be about as interesting an Anderson Silva fight as we're likely to see at 185 pounds in terms of matchup, and the hype would be hysterical to watch.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sonnen is a douche. I love how he comes out and talks incredible amounts of shit about Silva, hands down the best MW to have ever fought and possiby the p4p greatest so far, but he is terrifed to talk any kind of shit about Stann. We all get it, Brian Stann was a marine and did some very valiant things in his military career, but when it comes to mma, he hasnt accomplished an eighth of what Silva has and probably never will. If your going to talk down on someones skills as a fighter, you should be equal opportunity. He can come out and question Silva's toughness, but he wont say one thing about Stann. He wont even really come out and say that he is going to beat him. Sonnen is totally playing to the crowd with his shit talk about Silva, but it is getting old and bringing the dudes wife into seems kind of low and classless.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Meh, I like Sonnen. It's all tongue and cheek, and I think most people are aware of this. It's entertaining enough.


THIS and a fooking half!! Man, some people really take what Chael says farrrrrrr too seriously. Also, I notice alot of people, same people, seem to go with the majority nearly everytime. Probably don't even know they're doing it. Nobodys fault. Read about it recently. Some illness. God damn. Can't remembert he name.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This guy's psychotic, I take everything he says with a grain of salt.


----------

